# ?

## claranic

, ,  ,     ,      .      31.12.09,    60 ,  ,    ,   ,     .            ,          ?   ,     .
          ,  - .

----------


## FM

> 


 ?

----------


## claranic

> ?

----------


## FM

> 


  :Hmm: .          .

----------


## claranic

> .          .


         ?

----------


## FM

.        .

----------


## Diez

15  2004 . N 117-
3.18.    ,    ( ),   :
3.18.1.        ,     ,   4.1 - 4.3  ,         ( )          ;
3.18.2.           ,     ,   4.1 - 4.3  ,          ( )     ,    .
           ( )   ,    ,            ,      ( )   ;
3.18.3.   180  ,            ( ), -   .




> .


           .     .   ,   ,   , , ,   .  . 15.25 .5  . :Wink:

----------


## FM

> .


*Diez*, .3.18.2    ?

----------


## FM

:    -             .           .      , ,  ,     .       ,    .      15.06.2004 N 117- "              ,          "    .
     ,    ,     :      ,      .


:


 26  2005 . N 12-1-5/2699

          .
 . 382      (),     ,         ( )        .          .              .
   . 3.1     15.06.2004 N 117- "              ,          " ( -  N 117-)   . II  N 117-     ( - ) ,  ,       ,         ,    (     -  )  .
    . 3.18.2  N 117-          ,       ,     ,     ,  . . 4.1 - 4.3  N 117-       ,    .
, " 1"            ,   ,     ,  " 1"  " 2" ( -   ).
  ,         5 . . ,         ,   . 3.1  N 117-,      " 2"       ,    4   N 117-,      . 3 . II  N 117-.




..
26.10.2005

----------


## Diez

*FM*,    . 



> N 173-
>  19.        
> 1.     ,       ,   ,    (), :
> 2)      ,          (     ) ,  ,  ,      ,       .


  ,     .    ,     ,   .            173 .       .    ,        .

----------


## FM

*Diez*,     .            ?      ,         ?

----------


## claranic

,      . 15.25 . ,      ,    180      . 
  , ,    ,       .,     ,   .
         ,  .    .       ....

----------


## Diez

*FM*,   ,        .  , ,   .      -   ,                .         ,           .         .
-,    ,     .  1    ,         2 ().  ,  1  ,   ,   ,      .
  ,            , ,  -  , ,    , ,   ..   .     :    ,    ,   ,  2      . , f    .

----------


## FM

*Diez*, ,      .     -     ,    ,    .  :Smilie:

----------

.

-1   .   .
-1     , -2.

    . 

 19.  N 173-.


1.     ,       ,   ,    (), :
1)                ,        ()    ,    ,   ,       ,       ;

  -2, -1    .1 .19 .

        3/4      ,        (. 4 . 15.25  ).

      -1     -2

 15  2004 . N 117-
3.18.    ,    ( ),   :
3.18.1.        ,     ,   4.1 - 4.3  ,         ( )          ;
3.18.2.           ,     ,   4.1 - 4.3  ,          ( )     ,    .
           ( )   ,    ,            ,      ( )   ;
3.18.3.   180  ,            ( ), -   .
           . 

 26    ,     .          .

   ,     .  1    ,         2 ().  ,  1  ,   ,   ,      .
 .


.

      .

         ,      .

     ,     4  5  2 .19  N 173-.
    ,    .

 . 1 . 1 . 19  N 173- -   ,   ,                ,           . 
        3/4      ,        (. 4 . 15.25  ).

 193.  . 
 -     

    -       ,                , -
       .

----------


## FM

**,     ?   :Smilie:

----------

31.12.2011.     ,    .  .       180 ?        ? ?

----------

.    ,      180    :Smilie:

----------

,  ,   :Redface: 
    ,     .
  "  "   50  . :Embarrassment: 
 :Wow: ?

----------

01.09  28.11.2011

----------


## )))

> 01.09  28.11.2011

----------

